# laws in france and italy



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

We are of to France and Italy next week first timers ,can anyone tell me if it is law to have a red and white square on the back of the bikes, also do you need a fire extinguisher or fire blanket. len 501


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Len and welcome to MHFacts.

Its definately a requirement when carrying bikes in Italy but not for France.

No requirements for a fire extingusher or fire blanket but highly advised.

pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there's some good info on yhis web site http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I believe the Italian law requires the bike sign to be made of metal and for the stripes to be reflective (not seperate reflectors like on the plastic ones). The fiamma aluminium one complies.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It is also a legal requirement, in France certainly, that you stop and give assistance if you are first on the scene of an accident. This means you ought to carry a first aid kit and, possibly, a fire extinguisher. 

I would not dream of using the van without both extinguisher and fire blanket in place for our own safety.

There has been a lot of correspondence on the forum about rear bike boards. We have a plastic one and have used it for several years all over Europe, including Italy. It has never caused comment. The plastic ones seem to be the most common, even on Italian registered vans. We've even seen a faded purple one. We use it in UK too : it stops pedestrians walking into the bikes in car parks and makes sure cars parking or driving behind you keep their distance. For £4.50 you can't ask more !

G


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*here are some legal notes that I found re driving in Europe.*

At all times you must be able to prove that you are a) licensed to drive the category of vehicle you are in b) either the owner of the vehicle or that you have a owner's permission to drive c) insured. Licenses must be photocard licenses. If you do not have one you must also carry your passport. 
*Country* of origin stickers Country of origin stickers (e.g. GB stickers) must be used in France, unless your license plate has the sticker pre-applied. 
*Headlights* Right-hand drive cars must be adapted using headlight deflectors before you can drive in France, even during daylight hours. *Spare bulbs* are recommended. 
*Warning triangle *Warning triangles are compulsory if hazard lights are not fitted. Note that if you intend to drive on into Spain or Italy you will need two. 
*Fluorescent vests *Fluorescent vests are not required in France, but they are required in Italy, so if you are travelling into this country a vest must be carried and worn in the event of a breakdown. 
*Glasses* If you wear glasses for driving, you must carry a spare pair.
*Fire* extinguisher & First aid kit, In France the operate the Good Samaritain rule... If you arraive at the scene of an acident You MUST stop and provide assistance.
*Rear Hazard Board* Legal requirement in some countries.
*Speed Radars* are illigal in France (Even if switched off)

Hope this helps

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BJNorris said:


> *Fluorescent vests Fluorescent vests are not required in France, but they are required in Italy, so if you are travelling into this country a vest must be carried and worn in the event of a breakdown.
> *


*

I believe you are expected to carry a vest for every person in the vehicle. That said we've several times seen police, firemen and breakdown men on the roadside in France and Italy without any form of reflective jacket at all !

I also understand that you are supposed to have a separate GB sticker on your van for non-EC countries ( eg Switzerland) even if you have the GB on your number plates. We never have and have never been stopped at the border when we buy a vignette.*


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

HI VIS vests only cost a couple of quid or so, so why not keep one for each passenger in the van.
We all slow down on a road when we see them whether they are being worn by emergency service personnel or the local council shovel holder.
I also carry a disposable overall and a couple of pairs of disposable gloves.
Margaret can get dirty changing a flat tyre.
May see you in S France weather looks better than original destination of Alps and lakes

Dave P


----------

